# Nature Throid and WORSENING Acne!!!!!



## tculleny (Mar 11, 2016)

Good Friday Morning!

I'm new to this forum and looking for anyone else who may be in the same boat as me!

I have been on Nature Throid since October 2015, during this time, I have tiny pimples across my forehead. They sometimes become very red and inflamed and sometimes actually hurt.

Long story short!! Last week, due to circumstances with my work, I was VERY busy, and just said "screw it" I was just in one of those moods, and never made it to the pharmacy to get my prescription. During that week, my forehead had cleared up by the weekend. I never picked up my Nature Throid until this past Monday and guess what??? This morning all of my tiny pimples have returned!! I am not a happy camper, so not only am I 30 lbs heavier, but I have acne like a teenager!! I FEEL UGLY AND I'M OVER IT!

So does anyone have any suggestions for me??

Oh yeah and retin-a does nothing for me, it hasn't helped at all, it just makes my forehead dry and flaky but the pimples NEVER go away (except the week I didn't take my NT)

Thanks-

Tara =)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Sounds like a possible allergy?

What dosage do you take and is this your first time taking thyroid hormone replacement medications?

Do you have any recent labs with ranges you could share?


----------



## tculleny (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you!!

I'm on 113.75 of the Nature Throid

And Cytomel 5 mg, 2 in the am, and 2 in the pm, however I don't always get all 4 of those doses in everyday.

My last blood work done on 2/22/16 was

TSH 2.98

T3 3.0

Reverse T3 19

This is my first time taking Thyroid medication, I was diagnosed in late Sept 2015, I was placed on Synthroid for about a week until I saw a PA who specializes in Thyroid Disease and she did a whole blood panel on me and diagnosed me with Hashimoto's. And she then changed me from Synthroid to Nature Throid.

I was honestly just curious if anyone else had experienced this.....or whether it was just a coincidence or not. Any input would be helpful at this point!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You take Cytomel in addition to Nature Throid???

Is that a free t3 test and what is the reference range? Was that test run while you were taking your meds? Or before you started?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You may be allergic to one of the fillers in Nature Throid (I was allergic to one in Armour). Have you ever tried any other med? I'm on Westhroid, which is supposed to have few fillers, and it works for me. Also, could you post ranges for each of those labs?


----------



## tculleny (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes- Sorry about that, I'm trying to sneak these in while at work!! =)

TSH 2.98 RANGE 0.40-4.50

FREE T3 3.0 RANGE 2.3-4.2

T3 REVERSE 19 RANGE 8-25


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t3 is still low (and your TSH is too high). You should be shooting closer to 3.72 for your free t3.

I think to clear up any confusion, you need to stick to one kind of t3 med and then see how your acne is after your free t3 is higher and you have one kind of medication in your system.


----------

